# video game torrent sites



## natecohen2k5 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey I remember awhile ago I had a site for a video game torrent site. I have totally forgotten it and wondering if anyone might know it? I know it was something like vgunderground or videogameug or something. It had to do with Video Game Underground though. If someone could help me that would be great.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

torrents are illegal...and im guessing this site wont tollerate any illegal activity! so...nope...i dont think anyone knows any game torrent sites


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Downloading video games is ILLEGAL. You will get NO HELP HERE!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

As stated we will not help with this. http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------

